
Python version of the LLVM tutorial - deegles
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2015/python-version-of-the-llvm-tutorial/
======
Nzen
Eli Bendersky announces pykaleidoscope ^. LLVM's tutorials are implementations
of the Kaleidoscope compiler in C++ or OCaml. He has published a version to
github using python and llvmlite. It only lacks the Chapter 8 debugging
because of a llvmlite limitation. ^
[https://github.com/eliben/pykaleidoscope/](https://github.com/eliben/pykaleidoscope/)

